# OpenVPN Client Setup



## rowinms (Sep 5, 2009)

Dear All,

i have already setup a vpn server under 7.2

Need help on setting up a vpn client under windows, I have all the files and built a client but still no luck.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 5, 2009)

This is not a Windows forum, ro-*win*-*ms*


----------



## rowinms (Sep 7, 2009)

aw hehehe sorry .. got it, it was just the dir path ...


----------

